# knocking noise from rear (2011 LT1)



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

I don t know what the knock sounds like but there is a issue with tags on the fuellines tapping in the wind causing some sort or tap or knock.. Rear brakes shouldn t really make any noise like you are hearing.


----------



## Targus (Jan 2, 2011)

Lift the Car,
and keep the brake caliper by your hand, shake it.
You can feel the knocking reason.
Also check front calipers have same knocking...

check the pictures at the link and see new pin to avoid knocking.
http://forum.donanimhaber.com/m_30883332/mpage_396/key_/tm.htm


----------



## ralphtrent (Mar 2, 2011)

As I listened to it on the way home today (with the radio off), i wonder if it is more of a suspension issue as it seems like it happens when the car is moving forward even though the car is stopped (know what I mean). It more like a creaking noise. 

I read about the tags on the fuel line, Ill take a look as I have seen that post in the TSB forum.

Thanks for the link, T.


----------



## ralphtrent (Mar 2, 2011)

I did more testing today and when I press the brake pedal do the floor, I can hear the pads being pushed out to the drums. Is not normal? I have not hear drums before so I am not sure.

Thanks,
RalphTrent


----------



## vasquizzal (Oct 2, 2013)

*Knocking Brakes 2012 LT1*

Even though this forum is old, I thought I would post my issues that I am having as well. I purchased a 2012 Cruze 1LT 3 months ago. When I purchased it, it was dealer certified preowned with only 5k miles on it. I have had it in the shop 4 times already (currently there) for this knocking noise. This is not normal, and even the dealer agrees. They have been honest and state they have no clue what it is. This is what they have done so far in hopes to fix it. Resurface the rotors, rotate the tires, change the brakes, pads housing everything, and have also cleaned off all factor lubercant stating that when applied at factory it was so scant that it was causing friction which lead to the warped rotors. After all this its still sits at the shop. I think they may believe that I am just another crazy female, but I know this is not normal. It sometimes gets so loud that I am worried something will fall off the car. People notice it and ask me about it . It wasnt until I demanded that the service tech let me take him for a ride so he could hear it. They tried telling me that I must be hard on the brakes...well after he rode with me they agreed that it wasnt my driving and that there was seriously something going on. I am waiting the call, but do find it furstrating that there are this many people with the same issues, and no recall. I am about 1 more service visit before I demand an upgraded trade in for the same price I paid.


----------

